# Glowing Surf



## northpaw (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm curious how many of you have experienced this in your area. Here in Tx. it's fairly uncommon but on a couple occasions the phytoplankton have been thick on our upper coast to the point thet paddle strokes left eerie glowing vortexes behind the kayak and the waves glowed bright green with each breaker. Cool as heck to see, but the fishing absolutely shuts down during these occurrances. I just returned from Dauphin Island and found a good deal of the little glowing rascals present in the surf and the fishing was tough at best. On the night it was the thickest I had four lines set out anywhere from 100 - 450+ yds that went totally untouched. I soaked a smorgasboard of ray, mullet and croaker to no avail for almost6 hours before I called it a night well into the morning hours.

We managed a few small finetooths and a blacknose (kinda cool and a first for my eyes anyway) over our trip, but I'm just curious if any of you sharkers have found the same to be true of the phytoplankton over there.


----------



## Turbow (Mar 7, 2008)

Definitely had it here last summer. Havent been out much this year due to slime in the water making long shark lines impossible. I never made a connection to the glowing stuff and the fishing. I cant remember if the nights I saw we had good luck or bad.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

There was a time last year that it was really obvious. I remember seeing some mullet get spooked in the bay and you could see green "smoke" trails in the water. It was a cool thing to see.


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeah it happens in pcola every couple years. When I first moved hear about 12 years ago I worked on Navaree Beach. I remeber it was real strong for about a week. Any white water from waves would glo. Whole curls on waves would glo super brite. Any thing that moved would flash.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Yep, I remember being able to scratch the sand near the water and it would glow. You could see glowing dots in the water as well. The crashing waves would glow as well.


----------

